# ماهي فوائد السقف الهردي .........



## saad1630 (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 


اخواني 

عند مراجعتي بعض المخططات الانشائي للمباني الخاصه من فلل وعمائر سكنيه 


اجد المالك بكل صراحه يقول ........ابي السقف هردي وحايس ابو الشغله وحديد بالكوم مادري ليش .........ماني عارف السبب .......يقول 

عشان الصوت ويقلل الحديد 


وبعد مراجعتي لتصميم اجد ان الابحر لاتحتاج الى الهردي بل الى solid slads 



ماهي فوائد السقف الهردي ....رغم وجود حمل البلك 



إذا احد عنده معلومه لا يبخل علينا وعلى الاخوان بالفائده ...........


مع الشكر ...اخوكم ابو محمد


----------



## saad1630 (12 أغسطس 2007)

نرجوا ياشباب المساعده


----------



## jamaika3003 (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.amani (13 أغسطس 2007)

اها 
فكرة هدا النظام تخفيف الاوزان مع الاحتفاظ بقيمة عاليه لعزم القصور الذاتي 
وذلك عند الحاجه الى تكبير السقف ويتم ذلك بتفريغ منطقه السقف المعرضه للشد وملئها باحجار خفيفه وظيفتها التعبءه فقط وبالتالي يمكن استبدالها باي ماده اخرى 
غير هيك السقف المصمت لا يحبذ يزيد سمكه عن 20سم وغير عازل للصوت ونستخدم 
لكن بالهوردي ممكن نصل ل لاكثر من 20 سم ولو زاد عن 30سم نجعله ذو اتجاهين فيقل السمك


----------



## saad1630 (14 أغسطس 2007)

eng.amani قال:


> اها
> فكرة هدا النظام تخفيف الاوزان مع الاحتفاظ بقيمة عاليه لعزم القصور الذاتي
> وذلك عند الحاجه الى تكبير السقف ويتم ذلك بتفريغ منطقه السقف المعرضه للشد وملئها باحجار خفيفه وظيفتها التعبءه فقط وبالتالي يمكن استبدالها باي ماده اخرى
> غير هيك السقف المصمت لا يحبذ يزيد سمكه عن 20سم وغير عازل للصوت ونستخدم
> لكن بالهوردي ممكن نصل ل لاكثر من 20 سم ولو زاد عن 30سم نجعله ذو اتجاهين فيقل السمك


 

كلام حلو

ولكن الي اعرفه واستخدمه داماً في الهوردي بدون بلك هو لاعطاء ابحر طويله 
وانا قداستخدمته قبل كذا في تصميم سبان طوله عشره متر 10م لتصميم مركز للمعلومات يعني أحمال عاليه وعالجنا مشكلة الدفلكشن .
ولكن في الفلل الصغيره ـ ( لم اصمم قبل كذا فلل صغيره ) اجد اغلب المهندسين يصممون بالهردي واجد الكمرات مخفيه (ممكن يحتاجها الواحد في بعض التصاميم الكمرات المخفيه ولكن مو على طول كمرات مخفيه )
ولما اسويلها اعادة تصميم ـ اجد بكل اسف التسليح عالي جداً جداً ليش مش عارف .

ممكن اي شخص قد صمم هردي بلك يعطينا فكره ياشباب 

ونكون له من الشاكرين .


ابومحمـــد .


----------



## احمد الديب (19 أغسطس 2007)

يا اخي العزيز في تصميم الفيلل غالبا يكون التصميم المعماري للدور الارضي مختلف عن التصمييم المعماري للدور الاول والثاني لذلك تكون الجدارن ليست فوق بعضها وببساطه انت لكي تبني جدار او حائط يجب ان يكون تحته كمرة او جسر وحتي لا يظهر كمرة ساقطة في اي غرفة من غرف الارضي نحول السقف الارضي غالبا الي هوردي او فلات سلاب ولكن في الخليج لا يتم استخدام افلات سلاب بكثرة لذا يلجاء المهندسين لاستخدام الهوردي حتي لا تظهر كمر ساقط في الاسفل


----------



## الملكي (19 أغسطس 2007)

يستخدم الهردي لتخفيف الوزن وكذالك كعازل صوت والظن النقطه الانشائيه المهمه هي عندما يكون الجسر كبيربسبب السقف المصمت لوزنه الزايد في الاسبانات الكبيره وهذا لا يحبذ لذا نستخدم بدله السقف الهردي وهذا في الاسبانات الكبيره وسا محونا على التقصير


----------



## م . أبو بكر (19 أغسطس 2007)

يساعد السقف الهوردي في :
1 - تخفيف الوزن .
2 - عزل الحرارة و خاصة للأسقف الأخيرة .
3 - عزل الصوت بين الطوابق .
4 - إخفاء الكمرات داخل السقف بدلاً من تدليها بشكل غير جمالي .

فاختر الجملة الإنشائية التي تريد .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## الذهب النادر (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا بلووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## الملكي (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا ابوبكر على التلخيص الجميل


----------



## الطارق نجم (20 أغسطس 2007)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> يساعد السقف الهوردي في :
> 1 - تخفيف الوزن .
> 2 - عزل الحرارة و خاصة للأسقف الأخيرة .
> 3 - عزل الصوت بين الطوابق .
> ...


 
من واقع ممارسه عمليه وجدت أن السقف الهوردي أطول عمرا وأقل تأثرا بالعوامل الجويه ... خصوصا الرطوبه والأمطار .
ففي معظم مشاريع الأفراد ( الفلل والبيوت ) يتغاضي المالك عن تنفيذ العوازل ( القطران أو مواد العزل المعروفه ) بعد أنهاء الأنشاء , ويستعيض عنها بتمييل البلاطه للتخلص من مياه الأمطار , وهذا لا يمنع وصول الرطوبه وتأكسد الحديد .
في الأسقف المصمطه , تكون النتيجه سقوط المحاره للسقف مما يؤدي لعدم القدره علي المعالجه , ولا حل سوي الهدم , أما في سقف الهوردي , فأن آثار الأكسده لا تظهر مبكرا , وأن حدث فأن المعالجه أسهل وأجدي .أذ أن حديد البلاطه يكون فوق البلك , وبعيدا عن الطبقه السفليه الملتصقه بالمحاره .
ويمكن التعامل معه من الأعلي دون اللجوء ألي هدم السقف كليا .



الطارق ...


----------



## md-salem (20 أغسطس 2007)

كلام جميل يا اخ طارق
ولكن اؤكد انه لا غنى عن العزل الجيد للاسطح و بالذات فى المدن التى بها نسبة امطار عالية وتصبح فكرتك هى خط الدفاع الثانى وليس الاول


----------



## saad1630 (20 أغسطس 2007)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> يساعد السقف الهوردي في :
> 1 - تخفيف الوزن .
> 2 - عزل الحرارة و خاصة للأسقف الأخيرة .
> 3 - عزل الصوت بين الطوابق .
> ...


 
الشكر لك اخي العزيز م.ابو بكر وللاخوان جميعاً 

بنسبه لـــ
1ـ بالنسبه لتخفيف الوزن اغلب المشاريع الخاصه يكون فيها الهوردي مستخدماً البلك يحسب وزن البلك رغم ان وزنه اقل . 
ولكن بحسبه بسيطه 
لو افترضنا ان العصب 15 سم وارتفاعه 28 سم والبلك 40سم 
نحسب مساحة الخرسانه في مقطع واحج 
=15*28+40*8
=7400سم2
نقسم المساحه على الطول =7400/550
السمك المكافئ =134 سم 

لو تم استخدام خرسانه سمك 140سم تقريباً حسب بعد السقف 

اذاَ ...

ليس هناك فرق كبير بنسبه لوزن الخرسانه في الهردي والسلد .

ولكن التأثير الاكبر في ....النظام الانشائي ... توجيه حركة الاحمال الى الكمرات المطلوبه .


2و3 ــ بالنسبه لعزل الحراره هل العزل من نفس البلك ام من السمك العمق . ليس عندي خلفيه وارغب في معرفة اذا هناك ابحاث تمت في هذا الشان .

وليس من الممكن الاستعاضه عنه بـ عازل حراره .


عزل الصوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

4.. كلام صحيح 100% 




مع الشكر للجميع .



لكم مني خالص الدعاء ....اخوكم ............ ابو محمد


----------



## saad1630 (20 أغسطس 2007)

md-salem قال:


> كلام جميل يا اخ طارق
> ولكن اؤكد انه لا غنى عن العزل الجيد للاسطح و بالذات فى المدن التى بها نسبة امطار عالية وتصبح فكرتك هى خط الدفاع الثانى وليس الاول


 


بكل تأكيد .


وهذا ينطبق على العزل المائي والحراري ..........يجب ان ينفذ العزل الحراري والمائي بشكل جيد ولا يستغنى عنهم خصوصاً لفوئده المستمره على المنشأه على القصير والطويل من ناحية سلامة المنشأه وتوفير الطاقه على المدى الطويل .


----------



## م . أبو بكر (20 أغسطس 2007)

بالنسبة لعزل الحرارة و الصوت ناجم عن وجود الفراغ في بلوك الهوردي .
و نحن نعلم أن الحرارة و الصوت تنتقل في المواد الصلبة بسرعة أكبر من انتقالها في الهواء الموجود في بلوك الهوردي .

و هناك آلاف التجارب العملية التي يعاني فيها أصحاب المباني المصمتة من ضجيج الجيران بينما يكون الضجيج أخف في حالة الهوردي نظراً لبطء انتقال الصوت في الهواء نسبياً .
كذلك الأمر بالنسبة لانتقال الحرارة فالأسطح المصمتة تنقل حرارة الجو الخارجي بشكل أكبر بكثير و من هذا المبدأ تم تنفيذ الجدران من البلوك المفرع بدلاً من البلوك الملئ نظراً لعزله للحرارة و الصوت .

أما بالنسبة للوزن فإن البلاطات الهوردي أخف بحوالي 25 % من مثيلاتها المصمتة و تسهل أيضاً تركيب التمديدات الصحية تحت البلاط حيث يمكن تنفيذ الأكواع الكبيرة ( كوع مدفع كوع s ) داخل الهوردي .

تقبل احترامي .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## دمعة الماسة (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووو


----------



## ابوويسي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا ابوبكر على التلخيص الجميل وككت عام والجميع بالف خيررررررر


----------



## salahiraq1 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على الشرح والفائده


----------



## الاساس (11 مارس 2008)

في الحقيقة لكل من الهوردي والمصمت مزايا وعيوب 

الهوردي
عازل للحراة والصوت بشرط اختيار البلوك المناسب (ليس الخرساني)
يستعمل في البحور المتوسطة 3 و4 متر
المصمت
المصمت مع الكمرات الساقطة يمكن استعماله في البحور الاكبر
كمية الخرسانة تكون اقل من الهوردي


----------



## ماجدان (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته

المهندس / saad1630
تحيه طيبه وبعد 
أخى الكريم الهولو بلوك " الهردى " يستخد كسبب رئيسى للبحور الكبيره التى لا تسمح بها البلطات المصمته وألا يكون هناك اعمده على مسافات كبيره وبالبلدى أعتدنا فى الموقع نذكر تلك العباره وإن كانت ليست صحيحه 100 فى 100
" السولد سلاب بكمر واعمده والفلات يشيل كمر والهوردى يشيل اعمده " طبعا فى البحور المسموح بها دعنى أوضح لك أخى الكريم 
* البلاطات المصمته تكون فى البحور الصغيره مستنده على الكمرات والأعمده وفى حين نحتاج سقف بدون كمرات مع نفس البحور أو أكبر قليلا نتجه للفلات أسلاب وحين نحتاج بلاطات بدون كمر وعلى بحور كبيره تصل إلى 10 أو 12 متر بدون أعمده فى المنتصف نتجه ألى تصميم الهوردى 
*بالأضافه ألى تقليل الوزن الناتج من تقليل الخرسانه تعويضا عنها بالبلوكات 
*الهوردى عازل جيد جدا للحراره والصوت كما قال مشرفنا الكريم م. أبو بكر 
*الهوردى غير جيد فى عزل الرطوبه وليس كما قالت المهندسه أمانى والتى نرجو منها الدقه وشكرا على مشاركتها 
*وأضم كلامى لكلام المهندس أحمد الديب جزاه الله خيرا 
والله أعلى وأعلم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## خالد النمر (12 مارس 2008)

يا سلام عليك يا م. ابو بكر ... كفيت ووفيت
_م. خالد النمـــــــــر_​


----------



## خالد النمر (12 مارس 2008)

موضوع جميل ... شكرا للجميع

_م. خالد النمـــــــــر_​


----------

